# I/R Model 242-5N Manual?



## rpvan (May 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new, and need a shop manual or repair manual for my Ingersoll Rand Model 242 5N compressor. I've bought all of the parts to completely rebuild mine, but would feel more comfortable if I had a manual to refer to. Any help will help.
Thanks!
Russ


----------

